# Chevy Avalanche



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Does anyone plow using Chevy's new Avalanche? I saw a 3/4 ton Avalanche the other day...and I thought that a 2500 Avalanche would be better than a 1500 Silverado. If anybody uses an Avalance 2500 for plowing, how does it work? Any problems?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i believe it on a suburban frame so it would handle simarlily to that


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I wouldnt think plowing would be a problem with the avalanche,it is the same wheelbasr as a full size reg cab,long box,so it should handle the same.The avalanche has got to be the ugliest thing Gm has ever produced.,the idea is not bad though.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, John I usually agree with you but I have to say that the Pontiac Aztec is GM's ugliest.

Bruce


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I think the Buick Rendeveau(sp) is even uglier than the Aztek, although they are basiscally the same.
I didnt know the Avalanch had a 2500 series. I would think the biggest issue would be installing the plow frame around/under/through the front bumper surround.
Dino


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I agree the chevy avalanche is ugly anong with that pontiac aztec and its counter part over at buick.What was Gm thinking of I like the looks as well as the convience ,The designers say they get these looks from what we want nobuddy called me how about any one else lol.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The avalanche will be available in a 2500 with the 8100 as an option.I heard Chevy's new ad campain for the avalanche will not be "like a rock",instead it will be "like a pepsi bottle".


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

And we all know what can happen when you mix pop rocks and pepsi.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

you get britney spears?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well actually that works alot better, but I was thinking of back in the 80's when the urban ledgend of "Mikey" from the life cereal commercials was rumored to have died when his stomach exploded from such a mixture.
Dino


----------



## gotgetter (Jan 3, 2001)

I don't know about Mikey, but people did die from that mixture.

And I like the look of the Avelanche. But that Aztec is uuugggllyy! My sister like the Aztec! 
Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## nrn51983 (Jan 3, 2002)

*Avalanche Plow*

Just A quick thought...Whose plowing snow with a $40,000 truck? (Dare I call it that) I need to get to know this guy better...


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I do not, and will not plow with a $40,000 truck...I was just wondering if anybody did. I do not have that kind of money, and if I did, I wouldn't buy the Avalanche.


----------



## nrn51983 (Jan 3, 2002)

I tell you what I went to Lujack's (Screwjack's) the other day and I about fell over at the cost of some of those things. I don't like ford but at least you can still get a base model 3/4 ton under 20K. Lujack's wouldn't even order one for me the way I wanted it. I want it 3/4 or 1 ton, long box, auto trans, 2wd, with vinal interior and a rubber floor. (not carpet) no a/c or radio. They said they couldn't do that because they wouldn't make any money on the sale. I said that was fine I can go to Lindquist.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I hate Lujacks...try going to Mills. I think there's a good dealer up in Maqoqeta too from what i've heard.


----------



## chrizbie (Jan 7, 2002)

Just a heads up. I just bought a Boss plow for my 2000 Silverado and I asked about the avalanche The dealer said that there is no plow for the avalanche and also said that Chevy didn't want that vehicle to be able to plow. I guess other Manufacturers might make one, but that's what I was told. FYI


----------



## chevroletwizard (Jan 8, 2002)

that has got to be the worst looking thing on the road. but each their own. if you are near indiana and interested in a new ford, kenny vice in ladoga In . speacializes in work trucks and sells lower than anyone


----------



## 87ChevySilvrado (Jan 11, 2002)

*Avalanche And Aztek = Poop*

they avalanche and Aztek are both of the most ugliest Suv's/Truck's Made I Just Wanna Get Like Monster Truck Tires And Plow Over The Damn Things!

P.S Brittany Spears It Hot ;P


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I agree the avalanche & aztek are hitious, the Aztek is pretty much just an SUV (SRV actually)...I hear that the 2002 chevy trucks are going to have the front ends of an avalanche (GMC stays the same)! If that is true, I will be buying a GMC, although there isn't much of a difference.

Ryan


----------



## Avalanche Owner (Jan 12, 2002)

*2500 is great..and it plows...*

Who says the 2500 Avalanche can't plow?? B.S.

I just bought one...I love it...
Gotta love the big block...350 hp and it gets 21mpg

Snowplow prep package is an option...

Chevy sales materials include pictures of the 2500 with a western plow...

and I paid less than 30K for it...loaded.....

Does it really matter what the front looks like if you're gonna put a plow on it??? besides...with the big block most people only see the back of it....


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Avalanche owner,21 mpg with a big block?I guess I should sell my Cummins diesel,and get an 8.1 Vortec if I want fuel economy,I only get 15-19 average with my Dodge/Cummins with 4.10 gears,but a lot more power than the 8.1.Your truck sounds nice,but seriously no one will believe you mpg,including me,you should be getting 8-12 with 10 average.


----------



## Avalanche Owner (Jan 12, 2002)

*More Power....Bah!!!*

I hear you on the mpg.....just quoting the dealer..(I have doubts too...but he said it's a reengineered engine) .the EPA didn't issue results on the avalanche 2500 yet...I would be happy with 16 or so....

More power?? Hmmmmm, I don't see more power in the stats...

Cummmins diesel: 235 hp, 460 lb-ft of torque
Vortec Big block: 340 hp, 450 lb-ft of torque

Ram 2500 pickup 10,000 lbs towing capacity
Avalanche 2500 12,000 lbs

I would have got a diesel but they don't offer it yet for the Avalanche....I like them also...

I do love the speed on the avalanche though...it smokes the tires in two gears off the line...even with the differential lock......

I really got it because it can haul 6 people and convert to an 8 foot bed....but I am finding that I really like the accelleration...I had Z28's as a youngster.....


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Well of course a diesel is going to have more power than gas! (generally speaking). The chevy's V8 is one of the most powerful gas engines, however...Chevy's V8 has more power than dodges and fords *V10*.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I don't think those stock numbers for the cummins apply to Johns truck, just judging by the cloud of smoke he's leaving in his pictures. What's under the hood John?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Avalanche owner,my truck has a 11450 lb towing capacity .This is on my window sticker ,and in the manual.As for power,I didnt say mine was stock! Mine has much more power,stock is good,but the 8100 outpowered my truck,stock,I wont argue that,my truck is very strong now,it will burn rubber all thru 1,st,2nd,and fight for tracton right into drive.I had it on the dyno in october,it had 369hp/725 ft lbs then,ive tweaked it a little more since then,i should be around 425-450hp/850-900 ft llb at the wheels.My truck ,at 7000 lbs,will easily run mid-to low 14 sec 1/4 miles,all day long.My fuel mileage hasnt changed with all the power i have now,as long as i dont hammer it much(hard not to),it gets the same mielage as stock.I have a Edge comp box,and diesel dynamics stage 3 injectors,the box adds 120hp,the injectors add about 100 hp, I also have a full 4" exhaust,and hi flow air filter.I just added a booster fuel pump,this helped the power a lot.Next up is a B1 bomber turbo.This will free up a lot of backpressure,and add about 30hp form 1400 up,at the expense of little low end spool up.I shoudl be able to hit 45+PSI of boost with that turbo,I can hit 40 with the stocker,which is severly out of its efficiency map at 40psi,it makes a lot more heat than boost above 35psi,The B1 makes cool boost up past 55 psi.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

That puts a big smile on my face. Diesel power is hard to beat. What are your EGT's on a long pull with all that power?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

MTCk,EGT's arent a problem on level1 thru 3 on the comp box.I honestly never towed more than 8500 lbs,at 8500 the truck doesnt even know its there,its still way faster than my 92 GMC 350,empty,I can pull any hill at any speed i like litterally,towing 8500 lbs.I only use level 1 on the comp when towing,thats all i need,its got 345hp at that level.You never need to watch the EGT's on level 1,with a trailer.I have seen 1600 on level 5 (empty)above 2700RPM-this i because im way off the map of the turbo,the B1 should drop those EGT's to 1350 max.At which time ican add more fuel,supermental injectors,130hp above stock,and then i can get my comp reprogrammed to defuel at 3100 instead of 2700,this adds 40hp from 2700-3100,but adds nothing under 2700,and tapers off above 3100.The best thing about this truck is the shock factor,no one expects a 7000 lb deisel to get up ,and go like it does.Messign around with a friend in his 98 Z28 LS 1/auto,he has 300 RWHP,and runs [email protected],We drag raced,I ran in 4 hi,I beat him out of the hole,and he caught and crept by me about 1/2 way down,and ended up about 2-3 cars ahead in the 1/4 mile.He said i gave him a better race than 99% of the cars he runs.you'd have to see it ,or drive in it,to believe it.


----------



## Avalanche Owner (Jan 12, 2002)

Sounds like a great truck...but since this is a chevy forum.....I must make fun....

I guess you need that extra power and towing capacity

especially to haul around spare transmissions...

It's still a dodge...

 

Just kidding...it sounds cool....


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Avalanche owner,your going to need a lot of pepsi bottles,to keep forming new plastic,so you can make new panels as they fall off,both 4wheeler magazine,and this months 4wheel&off raod,had their test avalanches losing plastic as they drove.Im on my original trannywith 57K miles,thank you,ive upgraded the torque convertor,raised line pressures,and installed an extra 3rd gear clutch plate with the 4L80 and 340hp your more likely to blow one than I am at this point.The Dodge/tranny thing is kinda funny,since ive never blown one in either of my trucks,with plowing,and hot rodding,,my Dad hasnt,and i dont know anyone who has,but i guess they are junk,since everyone here has blown like 7 trannys in 50 k miles.Ill keep my junk tranny that holds close to 1000 ft lbs of torque. I was a Gm man before my Dodge, my dodge is cool,thanks.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Sounds cool? Understatement, we should all give John a big thanks for not launching in 4 hi with a big load and causing the earth to reverse it's rotation and spin off it's axis into the sun..........


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

John how about your rear end? Any mods? 

I know towns are notoriously hard on equipment but regardless my towns two 2500 both relatively new both have blown rear ends. They do plow with them although in 4wd. Other then that they do not see much heavy towing or anything really severe. Both are Cummins powered and one is auto and one manual.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The rear is stock,it does have the LSD,and 4.10 gears,its a dana 70.I doubt it will blow,but if it does,parts are easy to get,and its not to expensive to rebuid.I have the 5/100K warranty,on the truck,but I d rather do it myself,and it would be abuse that killed it.The 2500 manuals use the Hybrid Dana 80,11" ring gear,that rear shouldnt be breaking in a 2500.The DPW inm y town just bought a 3500 dump Dodge,which is unsual,they usually buy Fords,those trucks take a beating.If there is a weak area in my driveline, i should find it soon,with plowing,towing,and hotrodding it,its bound to show up sooner or later, i only have 5500 miles on the trans since I pulled it,and modified it,but its been a tough 5500 miles,between plowing,towing,and my heavy right foot.MTCK-do you have a mouse in your pocket? you said we should all give John a big thanks.I dont see anyone else giving sarcastic remarks-just you,that was hilarious,BTW.


----------



## Avalanche Owner (Jan 12, 2002)

Hey, since you were originally a GM guy....
and nothing in the dodge sounds like it's dodge any more...
and it does sound pretty cool....

How bought we call it a DiMartino...instead of a dodge.....

That way we can all like it......


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> *How bought we call it a DiMartino...instead of a dodge..... *


 I think that's a great idea!! How bout it John?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Call it what you want,it sounds good to me,my friends call it Raw Dodge,Id preffer that though.I still love GM's,All 3 of my other vehicles are GM's,I had issues with GM's paint that werent resolved fairly IMO,so my loyalty isnt what it used to be to GM.The rest of my family is still loyal though,except my Dad,who bought a Cummins/Ram 3500 after driving my 96,he was in love.Im looking for a 92-94 3500 srwcrew cab 4x4,GMC to put a 12 Valve Cummins in,that way'Id have the best of both worlds.There isnt much Dodge on it anymore?An aftermarket TC,an extra cltuch in 3rd,a set of injectors,and an add on fueling box?I dont think ive taken the Dodge out of it.


----------



## Avalanche Owner (Jan 12, 2002)

Yeah...just an update...

I have about 3500 miles on the Avalanche...it's been averaging 19.2 mpg...thats a combination of highway and around town miles ...about evenly split....

Havn't lost any plastic yet...

it does have a problem filling up with gas...pump keeps shutting off...chevy has a tech advisory out about it and promises to have a fix soon....

other than that I love it....

take a look at the new chevy pickups....www.cheersandgears.com
they look very Avalanche like.....


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I hate the look of these new avalanches i think the concept is good ,I would never buy one .The amount of time that you would use it Is not enought to buy it you could get a small trailer if you needed open space .I could not see any one puting dirt or mulch in the back.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

That is pretty incredible mileage. I only see between 15 and 18 with the 5.3 litre engine in a silverado 1500, mostly around town. Best was 19 on the highway. Do most roads run downhill there? I wonder how that removable rear door thing will hold up in about 5 or 10 years. I know that if my 83 had one it would have fallen off long ago with the work that truck as done. As far as chevy's new styling, yikes, might be time to get a GMC next truck. 

Marcus


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

just my 2 cents, i still have trouble even classifying these suvs as trucks, there more like an oversized version of what in the 70`s and 80`s were known as station wagons!!! i guess when i look for a truck my priority is using it to work and not using it as a people mover... although they are nice are they really trucks? for my uses i just dont see it as practical.. i need my truck to have a bed on it not seats...


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Avalanche owner,I am amazed at your 19.2 MPG,it almost defies reasoning.You must drive it extremely easy,,and downhill both ways,LOL.My friends with 5.3's in 1500 excabs get 13-15 empty,and 10-12 pulling snowmobile trailers.


----------



## Avalanche Owner (Jan 12, 2002)

It's up to you...believe it or not...

technology does wonders

the new small blocks engines get similar milage they say...

Look around the internet at the reviews for these new engines...
You will see I'm not the only one getting this kind of result....


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I brought this one back because I saw an Avelanche today with a brand new Western on front, looked like a 7 1/2' straight blade. It was *still* ugly!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I will give you a second on that very ugly !!!and i'm a chevy guy that is likeing the fords more and more.I wrote a letter to chevy saying how i disliked the '03 chevy HD pickup,C&C's and that was over a mount ago just got a response from them to call some number .probably be some dimwite that will ask if i need liture on the truck i'm disliking so much.


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*How about using the 1500 to plow?*

All this talk about the ugly Avalanche but how about using the 1500 to plow. I haven't seen any truck pretty enough to jusitify the prices they are asking and the gas mileage they are getting!!!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

had a customer come to the shop last year with his new cadalliac version of the avalanche. we were ready to put a plow on it until we figured out the headlight wiring was different than the avalanche and wouldnt be able to make a harness work. My work partner just stod there and kept saying "$50,000 truck and i get to cut up the bumper".


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The guy who owns it must be a real dumb ass to want to put a plow on one of those caddy trucks.I know it's on the same platform as the yukon but still who would by one that had a plow on it after if he sells and if he can aford that why not get a stock stock truck if they like to play in the snow .


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Thursday while i was out mowing, i saw a Cadalliac Escalade pulling a tri axle trailer with a dozer on it. I couldn't believe my eyes...the bumper was almost touching the ground.


----------



## aklauer (Sep 27, 2003)

This is my second one I love it all the comforts of a nice ride but the Power of a heavy duty truck And i plow with a blizzard snow plow and i also love the plow both of the items are great any more questions feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aklauer _
> *This is my second one I love it all the comforts of a nice ride but the Power of a heavy duty truck And i plow with a blizzard snow plow and i also love the plow both of the items are great any more questions feel free to email me at [email protected] *


Ummmmmmmmm NO QUESTIONS just wheres the pics  I want to see it hehe. Ive seen a few photo ads with for them with Fishers on them but id love to see what a blizzard looks like on them.

Jay


----------



## aklauer (Sep 27, 2003)

Here bis one of the pics of a 03 chevy Avalanche with a blizzard plow on it


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

aklauer You said this is your second one what happened to the first?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ah, its an '03. I like them in the buff too. The 02's had too much plastic. That Blizzard looks really nice!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I like that picture. Two snow terms come together "Avalanche" and "Blizzard." Im not much for the Avalanches look usually but I will admit that that looks sweet 


Jay


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*What Avalanche do you have*

Do you have the 2500 or the 1500. I am looking at the 1500 and that is where the snowplow is a problem. Not too many people want to put a plow on the 1500 because it doesn't come with the snowplow package.


----------



## aklauer (Sep 27, 2003)

Jay I got both a 1500 and2500 for plowing both have blizzard plows you can get a plow package on the 1500 if you want to and if you put on a blizzard plow there will be no modification's that will have to be made the plastic bumper comes off with 4 bolts and then in the summer you can remount it and take off the light bar 2 bolts for the light bar and 4 for the fender and your are done as far as the weight issue there is none it doesn't lower the front end at all and with the blizzard you can have it hooked up and gone in less than 1 min (30 secs. if you are good) let me know what you think Craig


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Snowplow on 1500 Avalanche???*

Craig,
Did you say you got a snowplow package on a 1500 Avalanche? I talked to Chevy and was told that it only comes on the 2500. Jeff


----------



## aklauer (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes you can get a plow pkg on a 1500 chevy avalanche the picture above is the 1500 but like i said you can get it on the truck


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

jab862 - it seems to me that you could somehow get a snowplow prep package on 1500... but you may have selected some options that may not allow you to get that package. So that probably is why your dealer said that you cannot get them. It could be because of the vehicle setup, motor, cab, etc. I do not have time to think of what other options may have prevent you from getting that package, but you could look over it again with your dealer and see how to get it.


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Snowplow package on Avalanche 1500*

I talked GM and there is no snowplow package for the Avalanche 1500, just the 2500. Do you guys know something they aren't telling me? I want the Avalanche 1500 and would only be plowing some driveways. I can't see going to the 2500 for that, more money and more gas.


----------



## aklauer (Sep 27, 2003)

I dont know where you live but in Indiana they make a plow pkg for a 1500 I got it you have to pay for it but it is available trust me Ive got it even if they wont put it on if and I say if you just plow driveways you should be alright depends what type of plow you put on it


----------



## jab862 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Plow package*

I found a Boss plow that a Boss dealer will put on. What I was talking about is Chevy said they don't make a plow package. Do your Chevy dealers say they can get one? They told me the warranty goes if I put a plow on an Avalanche without a plow package.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

JAB....That is correct.. Most dealers will NOT honor
warranty for ANY plow related breakage on any
1/2 ton GM without factory plow prep.

The only GM 1/2 tons w/plow prep are the reg.
cab pickups. I found out the hard way in 01
and had to go to a 3/4 ton x=cab.........geo

BTW: Ford and Mopar are the same way also
about plowing with 1/2 tons.

But SOME dealers will let you slide......Trying to
find that dealer is the trick tho !


----------



## HighGrass (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrizbie _
> *Just a heads up. I just bought a Boss plow for my 2000 Silverado and I asked about the avalanche The dealer said that there is no plow for the avalanche and also said that Chevy didn't want that vehicle to be able to plow. I guess other Manufacturers might make one, but that's what I was told. FYI *


Fisher does.. this I know!


----------



## HighGrass (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sonjaab _
> *JAB....That is correct.. Most dealers will NOT honor
> warranty for ANY plow related breakage on any
> 1/2 ton GM without factory plow prep.
> ...


Times may have changed.
First as long as you have the plow installed on a truck with a plow prep package, and you have not exceeded design limits, warranty should be fine. Not exceeding design limits means, blowing u-joints, tranny abuse etc.

And, you can get a plow prep package on extended cabs as well.

And as far as Ford goes, I don't think you can even hang a plow plow on an F-150. That might have changed for 2004...


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The guy who said he was from NJ might be from southern Jerz where it is all flat cause I know my moms yukon doesn't get 21 mpg thats BS with a big block. My dads friend has the 8.1 in his 4 door pickup and he doesnt get anywhere near that, so bad he doesn't like driving it and wishes he had the diesel.
Eric


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Entirely possible to get that milage outa a 8.1 but it depends on driving habits. If he was easy on the gas driving at sea level with some good bar. pressure and nice rock hard tires driving at 55 or so drafting a semi down a 6% grade he should be in the ball park.

Just razzing ya. I'm not calling you a liar I am just a wee bit on the skeptical side and think your figuring is a tad bit skewed. :waving:


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

21 mpg out of an 8.1? BWAHAHAHAHAHA! I guess all the diesel guys have been barking up the wrong tree...  I'm not even gonna do the "just razzin ya" thing, cuz he's either full of it, or the person who told him is full of it (or mistaken)

I'll bet my left nut that 8.1 doesn't get 21 mpg for a full tank of gas running on the highway. Might be able to pull inflated numbers off a test track @ 35mph type of stuff, but for normal driving? No way in hell. Sorry Dude.


----------

